# Wedding pics. need critique



## x2z2001 (Jun 3, 2013)

hey CRF,

I shot a Wedding this Weekend and i was happy with the outcome, but could use some critique on my work. Just trying to get better so good or bad critique welcome. 

Shot with a Canon 6D using the 24-105mm and a Sigma 50mm 1.4 lens. was going to rent a 70-200mm but i thought that space would limit the lens. should i have rented it anyways? ive never used a 70-200mm lens.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/x2z2001du/8932298506/#
http://www.flickr.com/photos/x2z2001du/8931676527/#
http://www.flickr.com/photos/x2z2001du/8931665953/#
http://www.flickr.com/photos/x2z2001du/8932373318/#
http://www.flickr.com/photos/x2z2001du/8931706561/#


----------



## Quasimodo (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice pictures! 
I clicked the first link. The third picture (using the left arrow) I would have cropped away the bridesmaid, as her posture (in lack of better phrasing) steals energy from the couple. The process shot of the bride in the preparing, there I would see if I had another where she smiles. The rings are brilliant! 

All over good, but I think there is something gloomy about the colors. Maybe increase exposure a tad, and shift the hue a bit?


----------



## x2z2001 (Jun 4, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Nice pictures!
> I clicked the first link. The third picture (using the left arrow) I would have cropped away the bridesmaid, as her posture (in lack of better phrasing) steals energy from the couple. The process shot of the bride in the preparing, there I would see if I had another where she smiles. The rings are brilliant!
> 
> All over good, but I think there is something gloomy about the colors. Maybe increase exposure a tad, and shift the hue a bit?



Yea the girl in that picture is actually the brides Daughter so i dont know why she was in that mood at the time but i will crop her out possibly.

Adjusting the Hue...never actually messed with hue. do i need more greens? or magentas?


----------



## bycostello (Jun 4, 2013)

pic 1... 

nice pic.. but don't like hands, you crop through finger too


----------



## bycostello (Jun 4, 2013)

pic 2...

not for me, but if you like and is your style....


----------



## bycostello (Jun 4, 2013)

pic 3...

nice.. but i would of preferred to see the bride in the light and the groom if unavoidable int he shadow....


----------



## bycostello (Jun 4, 2013)

pic 4...

nice detail shot, would of preferred a tighter crop...


----------



## bycostello (Jun 4, 2013)

pic 5...

on the kiss shots try to capture just before he 'plants one on'.... a tighter crop would benefit the composition too....

all in my opinion etc etc....


----------



## distant.star (Jun 4, 2013)

.
Nothing I like better than telling people what will make their pictures better!

Disclaimer: I'm no artist. And everything I tell you could be completely wrong. And with that...


No. 1 background -- she has distracting vertical line next to her head. If she were a foot to the camera's right, her head would have a fine cushion background. However he would then have to move right and would screw up the good background his head has now. There is a nice symmetry and distance in the lines between them and that should be maintained -- it would be lost if she moved and he didn't. Now, if camera went a little left, it might let them both have good background. Also, the passageway or doorway or whatever on the right edge has to be cropped out -- that's a real distraction.


No 2 looks contrived, and I really want to see them kiss -- not interested in the rings and they look like they're reaching out to punch me. There was probably some opportunity for contrasting their white hands with the rings against the deep red flowers.


No 3 that guy with the cell phone camera has to be cropped out -- I can't get past him to see the picture. The right side should be brought in too -- the guy at the table with his head in his hand looks bored. Lighting is warm for my taste, but that's just my personal taste. I might cool it down to see how it looks. And I'd amp up the light on her face -- she's too much in shadow against how lighted his face is. Overall, I'd dim the light on all that background stuff and lighten them up to bring them out from the background.


No 4 too centered, and what's on the right doesn't add much. I know you want to keep the glow of the candles and the third red flower bunch, but don't. Kill your darlings, as we say in the writing biz.


No 5 tighten up drastically. Cut the camera guy on the right and all of the guy on the left. If you can photoshop out the microphone, all the better. There's a lot of energy in that kiss -- it needs nothing else in the frame to make it work. You might also want to tone down the lights that seem to stick out of their heads.

I know it's never easy, but overall, I'd suggest you pay more attention to backgrounds when framing shots.

And thanks for asking!


----------



## Omar H (Jun 4, 2013)

I clicked on the first one and started browsing in flickr from there. Maybe not what you were asking but there's a couple on the casual session where you cut the hands and feet in others. That's usually a no-no. I liked the bokeh and how sharp they are.

BUT, I'm no artist nor wedding photographer... 8) 

Keep it up!


----------



## justawriter (Jun 4, 2013)

1,2, and 5 I would crop so they are vertical. That would put the focus on the couple and cut out some of the distracting background. 4 I would cut out the cameraphone guy on the left but keep the first table on the right. YMMV.


----------



## mjbehnke (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm by no means a wedding photographer or a professional!

I did shoot a wedding last week with a friend who ask that I help him. I think the photo of the groom with the bride in the background is reversed from what I think it should be? I kinda of feel that a wedding day is really more about the bride than anything else, but that's just me! Here's the one I took at the wedding I helped shoot.

I also agree with others about the ?bridesmaid?, she does not work in the photo with that look on her face, etc...

Thanks,
MJB


----------



## x2z2001 (Jun 4, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Nothing I like better than telling people what will make their pictures better!
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm no artist. And everything I tell you could be completely wrong. And with that...
> ...



Thanks Distant.Star
All those are great pointer. will be more careful with the background next time. its just (as you know) everything happens so quick and this is only my third or fourth wedding i shoot. So will definatly take all as positive motivation.

Thanks everyone else too i try not to crop fingers but sometimes i cant avoid it to get the composition i want. have to keep and eye out for that. Also, what are the benefits of shooting with the 70-200mm besides longer focal length


----------



## x2z2001 (Jun 4, 2013)

mjbehnke said:


> I'm by no means a wedding photographer or a professional!
> 
> I did shoot a wedding last week with a friend who ask that I help him. I think the photo of the groom with the bride in the background is reversed from what I think it should be? I kinda of feel that a wedding day is really more about the bride than anything else, but that's just me! Here's the one I took at the wedding I helped shoot.
> 
> ...



What did you shoot this with?


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey x2z2001,

In my ever so humble opinion:

Pic 1
The focus of a wedding though predominantly of the bride, as others have mentioned, also involves the groom. I would alternate the focus and have the bride in the foreground of another shot to incorporate the focus on both of them. I have found before in wedding shoots that I go home to edit and have WAY too few groom shots. That is an area in my work that I am still addressing, but kudos for getting a solid groom shot here.

Pic 2
Great idea! I don't know if you found that on pinterest, but if you wouldn't mind, I might use that in a coming wedding. Others have mentioned cropping closer, but I like the feel of this shot. To each their own, but kudos again.

Pic 3
She looks a little frightened. Also, I would go into crop mode on this one. I have found it best to try and eliminate distractions and bored people, both of which are in this shot. The fellow with the camera on the left side immediately draws our view away from the couple, I think it's probably part of our sub-conscious that says, "hey there's a camera!, look and smile!, or turn away!". Also, I'm not sure the folks on the right side of the photo know they're at a PAR-TAY. It is probably best to crop them out as well.

Pic 4
Awesome. I would crop it in a touch, just enough to eliminate some of the unnecessary border around the flowers. As long as they are centered or purposefully not, and every thing is level, great. 

Pic 5
Smushy! That's how some folks kiss now-a-day though so more power to them. I might crop a bit, dragging the top right corner down some, and bump the contrast a few notches, but that's about it.

All in all, great work! As for the 70-200 2.8ii, get it, rent it, what ever you need to do. I did not have it for our first two weddings, rented it for our third, used the heck out of it, and bought it to use for every wedding since. It weighs 1.5 tons so make sure to bring a monopod, but it is worth every single penny.

Benefits I've found with the 70-200 ii is image quality, focal length, and consistency. I shoot with a 5Dii and every time I throw "the beast" on, I know I'm about to get a 'money shot'. The images are spectacular, the 2.8 tends to be more than fast enough, and it consistently focuses as it should and quickly at that.

Hope all this helps,
-Tabor


----------



## bornshooter (Jun 5, 2013)

The others have all made good points,but after all i am sure the couple will be over the moon with them thats the most important thing  and i am sure you gained a lot of experience from it


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry but I don't critique photos on open public forums. Why teach the countless wannabies who browse through these pages? Especially for free. My skill and tallent was learned the hard way, by trial and error...but a lot of wannabies want to take quick short cuts and think that a learnt skill can be downloaded and is free. For every poster and replier, there are hundreds of readers.


----------



## filo64 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi GMCPhotographics,

no worries - without lots of practice and an artistic vein, no one can consistently apply the overwhelming number of often conflicting advice on forums. What forum advice does for me is it helps me think and realize what I want and where I stand.

To the OP: I like the pics, especially the lighting in the first one and the bokeh in some of the others on your flickr.


----------



## adebrophy (Jun 5, 2013)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Sorry but I don't critique photos on open public forums. Why teach the countless wannabies who browse through these pages? Especially for free. My skill and tallent was learned the hard way, by trial and error...but a lot of wannabies want to take quick short cuts and think that a learnt skill can be downloaded and is free. For every poster and replier, there are hundreds of readers.



Oh for goodness sake.... I usually don't critique people's comments on forums, why let people see my carefully honed skills of superciliousness and arrogance. For sure they would imitate and the internet really doesn't need any more screaming egos. 

OP - well done on great photos - I'm a bit behind you on the learning curve but may have to help on a wedding soon and actually got some inspiration from your shots. After all, this is a community where people are supposed to share and help each other out, right? I agree with the issues of cropping and watching out for extraneous details that might interfere and make the shots a bit busy that others have mentioned though, but you've got a great eye for the moments and clearly have the technical skills. Now comes the practice.... the hard way, by trial and error.... [dramatic music swells, the audience gasp, there's not a dry eye in the house] ;D


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 5, 2013)

adebrophy said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but I don't critique photos on open public forums. Why teach the countless wannabies who browse through these pages? Especially for free. My skill and tallent was learned the hard way, by trial and error...but a lot of wannabies want to take quick short cuts and think that a learnt skill can be downloaded and is free. For every poster and replier, there are hundreds of readers.
> ...



Screaming ego? Supercilious and Arrogant? No just a professional. I don't hand out my skill set on a plate to people I don't know. If you want to learn, go on a workshop and pay for your knowledge aquistion. You seem to throw an emotional responce to my company policy. There's at least three insults in your post. Maybe it's you who should take an ethics review?


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 5, 2013)

filo64 said:


> Hi GMCPhotographics,
> 
> no worries - without lots of practice and an artistic vein, no one can consistently apply the overwhelming number of often conflicting advice on forums. What forum advice does for me is it helps me think and realize what I want and where I stand.
> 
> To the OP: I like the pics, especially the lighting in the first one and the bokeh in some of the others on your flickr.



My advice is not to listen to simular contempories but find an artistic style which is purely your own look and view. Stick to it and evolve it into a disctinct style which seperates you from the crowd. Other wise you are just following what every one else is doing and there is nothing to make you unique and disctinct. Many of the great wedding photographers developed their skills over a long time, keeping with their vision and ethos, eventually their name became known due to their style. 
If everyone just copies and rehashes old ideas then everyone becomes this amorphus mass of contradictions where the common denominator becomes very low. 
Who we ask critiques from defines where we are in our skill set. My critiques come from a select group of experianced professionals who know me and support my vision. If you want to improve get it from professionals not from a bunch of people who probably know less than you do. 
I no longer seek awards or medals, I've found that a lot of judges are sub competent in their genre...so why submit my work to them? If you want to announce the fact you've done a wedding, congraz welcome to the nut house


----------



## distant.star (Jun 5, 2013)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Sorry but I don't critique photos on open public forums. Why teach the countless wannabies who browse through these pages? Especially for free. My skill and tallent was learned the hard way, by trial and error...but a lot of wannabies want to take quick short cuts and think that a learnt skill can be downloaded and is free. For every poster and replier, there are hundreds of readers.



Why teach?

Because life is not a zero sum game? Because the whole is greater than the sum of its parts?

At my age I go to a lot more funerals than weddings. I've noticed the people who are grieved and who are genuinely missed are those who were generous -- with time and talent and love. They were the ones who gave back to their communities, and the photographic community is a community. Those who come here to learn are to be applauded, not considered leeches.

You might do well to sit down this evening and read a little story by Charles Dickens, _A Christmas Carol_. He wrote it so people might understand the joy of giving to one another. It's available free in e-reader editions, but you probably don't want to take it for free so there are versions you can pay for.

The community of people who genuinely care about the art of pictures is small. Those of us who do need to stick together and help one another -- even those too timid to come out and speak openly.


----------



## adebrophy (Jun 5, 2013)

GMCPhotographics said:


> adebrophy said:
> 
> 
> > GMCPhotographics said:
> ...



OK. True enough. I was being rude to you. But then, considering the original request wasn't aimed at you in the first place, why go out of your way to say you won't help "one of countless wannabies" (seems insulting no?). you could just not answer. After all there are hundreds of readers for every poster. Going out of your way to say you won't help on a forum that - in part - has defined itself organically as a mutually supportive community for professionals and non pros alike seems, well, rude. 

I think that deserves at least three insults. More possibly. Yep. Certainly more. But actually, as to ethics, flame wars like this are tedious to other users so apologies for all other for that. And being more positive: Distant.star did a better job of answering - well said, that poster.


----------



## woollybear (Jun 5, 2013)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Sorry but I don't critique photos on open public forums. Why teach the countless wannabies who browse through these pages? Especially for free. My skill and tallent was learned the hard way, by trial and error...but a lot of wannabies want to take quick short cuts and think that a learnt skill can be downloaded and is free. For every poster and replier, there are hundreds of readers.



Why are you participating in this forum?

I think there are two fundamental reasons to participate here. One, you have information to share so that others may learn. Two, you want information so that you may learn. You refuse to share your putative skill and tallent with others because you want their learning experience to be as difficult as you feel your own was. Yet you are here to benefit from what others have learned and are willing to share, presumably because makes it easier for you to learn new skills.

I find your attitude appallingly hypocritical.


----------



## CTJohn (Jun 5, 2013)

distant.star said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but I don't critique photos on open public forums. Why teach the countless wannabies who browse through these pages? Especially for free. My skill and tallent was learned the hard way, by trial and error...but a lot of wannabies want to take quick short cuts and think that a learnt skill can be downloaded and is free. For every poster and replier, there are hundreds of readers.
> ...



+1


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 5, 2013)

I am an open book where equipement is concearned. Ask anything of me in this genre and I will answer. 
Ask anything conearning photography and I will help. But I won't pass on any marketing, promotional material. I don't comment on any commercial or skill set improvement where a professional service is concearned. 
In my opinion, weddings should be left to professionals who do them a lot more and have the experiance to handle any situation or weather type and still get top dollar great shots consistently. 
Composition or general photo improvement....that's a no too. You will also find that I don't post any of my professional wedding photos on here. I wouldn't dream of doing that to my brides. 
Go ask a racing driver about his car and he'll talk all day. Ask him how to drive or how he takes his line and he will change the subject. 
I have nurtured several 2nd photographers who are now full time. One of which has built a stronger business model than me, she always did have a head for business. 
Don't confuse portraiture with wedding work. Wedding work contains some portraiture, but it's only one of the many skills required.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jun 5, 2013)

woollybear said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but I don't critique photos on open public forums. Why teach the countless wannabies who browse through these pages? Especially for free. My skill and tallent was learned the hard way, by trial and error...but a lot of wannabies want to take quick short cuts and think that a learnt skill can be downloaded and is free. For every poster and replier, there are hundreds of readers.
> ...



Ah...more name calling, nice. You do have a way with words don't you. 

Wedding work crosses the line into professional work and that's why. Ask anything of me in the non professional arena and I will pass on what I can to the best of my ability. Non professional portraiture, open game, kids photos, dog photos, some aspects of landscape work, some comon wildlife. But nothing professional. Ask a professional footballer to teach, he'll pass on a few bits but he's not going to show them everything he knows, life just doesn't work like that. Another example, when ever I ask advice from my lawyer, it costs me.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jun 5, 2013)

GMCPhotographics said:


> woollybear said:
> 
> 
> > GMCPhotographics said:
> ...



You must be an exceptional photographer. Considering your interpersonal skills; your images must be stunning given that you are still in business!


----------



## cayenne (Jun 5, 2013)

x2z2001 said:


> hey CRF,
> 
> I shot a Wedding this Weekend and i was happy with the outcome, but could use some critique on my work. Just trying to get better so good or bad critique welcome.
> 
> ...



Loved the first one.
2nd one, I'm not so crazy about. It may just be me, but I prefer the rings pics to be off the hands in a creative manner, up close, full detail.
3rd one I like the shot, but maybe a little too much headroom? I do like the couple in it!!
4th one, like other said, I'd maybe drop it a bit closer.
The last one...nice kiss, but I'd for sure crop out the other cameraman on the right....and maybe in post if you could lose the microphone and stand...?

I've not shot and wedding, just my observations. I've been watching a lot of videos, especially on Creative Live and seeing what people there show for wedding shots and editing...and many of my comments come from that and just what hit me personally about the images.

Looks like it was a nice day!

cayenne


----------



## cayenne (Jun 5, 2013)

GMCPhotographics said:


> <snip>
> In my opinion, weddings should be left to professionals who do them a lot more and have the experiance to handle any situation or weather type and still get top dollar great shots consistently.
> <snip>


Hey, everyone has to start somewhere. 

And if someone is starting out, it is best they have as much info as to what to do as possible so that those early customers have their wedding shots done in a manner they will enjoy. Sure, they're not going to be top $ customers, but anyone like this guy starting out and asking and trying, IS trying to do his best for his customers at this early stage. 

Anyone that is trying to learn a new skill, asks others that have more experience. If you don't want to help, fine, but no need to make a big deal out of it. Why even post that if you're not interested in contributing?

Also, you might want to check your spell checker. (experiance ?)


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Jun 6, 2013)

cayenne said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > <snip>
> ...



Hey Cayenne,

Thank you for bringing the focus back for the OP. You hit the nail on the head by mentioning that we all have to start somewhere. 

x2z2001,

I stayed away from weddings and only did portrait work until a wedding essentially presented itself to me, as has occurred with many posters on this forum. I have greatly upgraded my equipment since then and am not afraid to rent anything if the event needs something special. I conduct myself in a professional manner and having just finished up my final May wedding, I have 3 more weddings this June alone. When was my first? Last November. I've been continuously booking from now until next April, (before the wolves descend, I know that multiple bookings over the next calendar year are nothing new to 'real' professional wedding photographers). Remember to conduct every little detail in a professional manner, it has been my goal since the first wedding I had, and who knows, I may even work my way out of wannabe mode one day! ;D

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## cayenne (Jun 6, 2013)

Tabor Warren Photography said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > GMCPhotographics said:
> ...



Thanks Tabor!!

Good luck to you.

If you don't mind me asking...do you work alone Lone Wolf style, or do you shoot with someone else?

From all that I've been studying on this, while you can do a good job alone, man, you gotta know your stuff...and with 2 or more shooters that work well together, you can cover so much more, especially the unexpected. Not to mention, you can be shooting the ceremony,and another camera could be shooting the reception room before people get in...having 2x people to shoot bride and groom makes things easier..etc.

Just curious what you do, and if you could describe your situation how you find it doing it your way?

TIA,

cayenne


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey Cayenne,

For portrait work, flying solo is nothing new or unheard of for me. Weddings, however, I trust a second photographer to do their part. Fortunately for me, my wife is my co-photographer. She primarily runs her 60D and 35L for the majority of every wedding, this allows me to switch between the 17-40L and 70-200 2.8ii. This set up is simple and gives us great results. 

Our last wedding was in a lodge on a very rainy night. I rented the 50 1.2L and 24-70ii both of which I've considered buying. The 24-70ii was AMAZING, but darn expensive, so we're going to wait just a little bit before pulling the trigger on that one. One thing we learned though, we both needed a flash, it seems obvious looking back, (hindsight's 20/20), but I was hoping the 50L at 1.2 on a 5Dii would absorb enough light, which was true for the most part, however, a flash on my body would have made my life so much easier. Within a week, I bought the 600EX-RT. It was a lesson learned the hard way for me, and if I can help out any other forum member by sharing my experience then it gives me the warm fuzzies and I know others will help me with future insight. The image below was shot w/o a flash, 5Dii, 50mm, f/1.2, iso 4,000 and 1/160, so it was still capable of performing when tested.

As for the method to our madness; my wife is incredibly personable and works tremendously well with the brides. I can fairly quickly become friends with the groom and groomsmen. I trust that she takes care of business and likewise, she feels the same for me. I spend the majority of my time, pre-ceremony, following the groom with the exception of spending time, taking ring shots, wedding dress pics, makeup, etc. From the ceremony onward, the bride is our major focus. If things are slow, we attempt to get portraits of every person who came to the wedding, focusing on the oldest and the youngest.

I think anyone could write a book on what they have learned from their first, second, and third wedding. If I can help you or anyone else, feel free to PM me or shoot me an email. It's my way of paying it forward, for those who have helped me in the beginning.

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## cayenne (Jun 7, 2013)

Tabor Warren Photography said:


> Hey Cayenne,
> 
> For portrait work, flying solo is nothing new or unheard of for me. Weddings, however, I trust a second photographer to do their part. Fortunately for me, my wife is my co-photographer. She primarily runs her 60D and 35L for the majority of every wedding, this allows me to switch between the 17-40L and 70-200 2.8ii. This set up is simple and gives us great results.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the insight!!

Nice pic, I like that!!

Do you find you have much trouble with noise at those ISO's without flash?


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Jun 8, 2013)

It really depends. Indoors, when light is accessible, the max I ever push is 3,200, at 4,000 I'm sure the noise would be unbearable. If I absolutely have to. 2,500 puts my heart more at ease for noise, but I rarely even go over 800. Outside, however, I think there is more wiggle room. Softness, shallow depth of field, and even a little under-exposed images can be acceptable if that is what the surrounding conditions limit me to. In the same breath though, this image is one of the many reasons I purchased a second flash. Any time I can keep my iso low I do. I became very confident in using the 430ex ii, so the use of our new flash has become a little easier.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 8, 2013)

Tabor Warren Photography said:


> It really depends. Indoors, when light is accessible, the max I ever push is 3,200, at 4,000 I'm sure the noise would be unbearable. If I absolutely have to. 2,500 puts my heart more at ease for noise, but I rarely even go over 800. Outside, however, I think there is more wiggle room. Softness, shallow depth of field, and even a little under-exposed images can be acceptable if that is what the surrounding conditions limit me to. In the same breath though, this image is one of the many reasons I purchased a second flash. Any time I can keep my iso low I do. I became very confident in using the 430ex ii, so the use of our new flash has become a little easier.



Thanks.

Over the past couple weeks...I've managed to pick up a couple of 600EX-RT's on the Canon refurb site....and just now playing with them and having a blast....so, I can definitely see how they are such a valuable tool...

Thank you again for the info and insight!

C


----------



## Meatball_Sub (Jun 8, 2013)

GMCPhotographics, I think at the heart of your comments you are making a decent point, put you are presenting it in a way that makes you look like an arrogant jerk. It took you like 5 comments to say what you should have made clear from the beginning.

OP, I really like these pictures overall. My favorite is the middle one, at night. The off-center framing works very nicely. The kiss at the end is great too (though I recommend considering cropping out the photographer at right  ). I think either the second is the weakest overall, and I think for me it's simply because the pose looks too unnatural.

And Tabor Warren, I really like your photo too! It seems a little out of focus to me but I don't think that works against it at all.


----------



## RGF (Jun 8, 2013)

Clicked the first link and saw some great work.

Is the client happy? THat is much more important than what we think.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 10, 2013)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Sorry but I don't critique photos on open public forums. Why teach the countless wannabies who browse through these pages? Especially for free. My skill and tallent was learned the hard way, by trial and error...but a lot of wannabies want to take quick short cuts and think that a learnt skill can be downloaded and is free. For every poster and replier, there are hundreds of readers.



Thanks, that was really helpful.


----------



## Northstar (Jun 10, 2013)

distant.star said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but I don't critique photos on open public forums. Why teach the countless wannabies who browse through these pages? Especially for free. My skill and tallent was learned the hard way, by trial and error...but a lot of wannabies want to take quick short cuts and think that a learnt skill can be downloaded and is free. For every poster and replier, there are hundreds of readers.
> ...



Very well written....and i echo the sentiment.


----------



## pjdavep (Jun 10, 2013)

The only thing that sticks out to me as a sore thumb is the picture at the alter with the bored bridesmaid and guy in the background with his hand on his crotch. 

*CROP IT* - they don't want memories like that


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 10, 2013)

Kudos 



distant.star said:


> GMCPhotographics said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but I don't critique photos on open public forums. Why teach the countless wannabies who browse through these pages? Especially for free. My skill and tallent was learned the hard way, by trial and error...but a lot of wannabies want to take quick short cuts and think that a learnt skill can be downloaded and is free. For every poster and replier, there are hundreds of readers.
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 10, 2013)

I am a rank beginner and not a wedding photographer. That said, backgrounds must be paid attention too, as stated already. It seems to me when I shoot, that I find this out time and again when I look at the pics on the computer. One thing you can try is survey the area before the shoot, and be aware before you compose. Another is open up the aperture for shallow depth of field.

Otherwise, it just take a lot of time and practice, and looks like you are on your way.
sek



x2z2001 said:


> hey CRF,
> 
> I shot a Wedding this Weekend and i was happy with the outcome, but could use some critique on my work. Just trying to get better so good or bad critique welcome.
> 
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 10, 2013)

To make such such grandiose statements and to be better than judges, you must be truly great! Given that you don't give critiques, you really don't need to make a public statement, you just need to not make critiques! Humility is also a "learnt" skill as is generosity as was pointed out earlier...just saying....

Best to you.

sek



GMCPhotographics said:


> Sorry but I don't critique photos on open public forums. Why teach the countless wannabies who browse through these pages? Especially for free. My skill and tallent was learned the hard way, by trial and error...but a lot of wannabies want to take quick short cuts and think that a learnt skill can be downloaded and is free. For every poster and replier, there are hundreds of readers.


----------



## leGreve (Jun 10, 2013)

I only have a moment to reply, but I feel that I should because I think it could help you further.

Your next aim of evolving should be framing; either during the shot or afterwards in Photoshop.

Remember: what you acquire is not necessarily what you need to deliver. Cropping is entirely allowed any time!

So if you have shots that are not "perfect" in the shot itself, then crop off till it works.
For me that shot with the couple facing eachother and the girl standing on the left side of the photo doesn't work because she doesn't add anything to the shot... in fact she almost takes away from the shot.

Kill your darlings, and if you can't kill the darling entirely, then cut her down to size till she fits your need.


----------

